# Salon set up at JLT



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there , 
Just spent 10 wonderful days in the sandpit and made the big decision to go for the move sometime this year !
I would love to open a small hair salon at JLT freezone but I have no idea who and what my first phone call needs to be ... ??
Can anyone help with this please ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

This will be where to start to see the process and fees involved:

DMCC


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

Ah cool - I have emailed the people there I'm just waiting for a reply ! I wasn't sure if that should be my first call -- 
Thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> This will be where to start to see the process and fees involved:
> 
> DMCC


According to the sign at their door, there is no waiting for new business owners.

After you've signed and paid that initial documentation, expect a LOOOOONNNNNNNNGGGGGG wait.

-md000/mike


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

How long is looonnnnnnng ? Lol , weeks - months ? I'm not really in a rush but would like to be up and running around Xmas ?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

sculptures said:


> How long is looonnnnnnng ? Lol , weeks - months ? I'm not really in a rush but would like to be up and running around Xmas ?


Christmas next year - you should be fine. Our first visa hasn't been issued yet and the process started in May (to be honest, we are a difficult situation - transfer between free zones + complicated branch office).

regardless, even new businesses that I know of - have difficulty - months of time - I would estimate 3 months for the business processes and another 2-3 months for tenancy contract and fitout.

-md000/Mike


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

You mean Xmas 2012 yes  best get cracking then ...


----------

